# British Gas



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just heard they are pulling out of Egypt.. any info on this?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

on 11 Sep 2012 
it was reported........
British Gas to inject US$5 billion in investments | Egypt Independent
www.egyptindependent.com/.../british-gas-inject-us5-billion-investm...– Petroleum Minister Osama Kamal on Tuesday said British Gas is injecting US$3 billion to US$5 billion into development projects in Egypt, ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh that is good news, friend must have heard it wrong,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh that is good news, friend must have heard it wrong,


my report was in September so things may have changed - 


unpredictability is so predictable :eyebrows:


----------



## Scouse Dave (Nov 12, 2012)

MaidenScotland - were did you hear news of BG pulling out of Egypt?, this is a concern to me as we are building their new offices

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Scouse Dave said:


> MaidenScotland - were did you hear news of BG pulling out of Egypt?, this is a concern to me as we are building their new offices
> 
> Thanks




I wouldn't worry if you are building their new offices and as Lanason pointed out the investment being made I probably heard rumours

Maiden


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just heard they are pulling out of Egypt.. any info on this?


No, I think that they are relocating their office from Maadi to New Cairo. 100+ families, most of whom will be making the move. Great news


----------

